# Wegen Ruse auf 6kerne umsteigen?



## DBGTKING (17. Februar 2011)

hallo Leute das einzige spiel(außer nartürlich gta 4) ist bei mir nur noch Ruse.Weil Grid ja nicht auf 6kerne und Crysis Wahrhead nicht mal auf 4 kerne richtig ausnutzten.Darum die Frage lohnt sich für mich ein 6kerne?
Meine Nächsten Spiele werden Crysis 2,Portal 2 und Serious sam 3 sein.Und sonst habe ich keine spiele geplant mir zu kaufen,nartürlich ist noch keines von denen noch nicht erschienen,doch gehe ich davon aus das außer vielleicht crysis 2 keines der spiele von 6kerne Profitiert,bei Ruse habe ich was von 20 prozent gelesen,bezog sich das auf dem integrierten Benchmark von Ruse?

Ich sage schon mal danke im Voraus für die ganzen antworten.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

Man sollte vllt. dazu sagen, das RUSE auf Intel besser läuft, als auf AMD.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. Februar 2011)

6Kern CPUs sind zukunftssicher aber beachte das zurzeit nur die allerwenigsten Spiele mehr als zwei oder drei Kerne nutzen !


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

Nur wegen RUSE einen Hexa-Core zu kaufen, halte ich für sinnlos. 

Ein schneller Quad-Core reicht im Moment für alle Spiele aus. Wenn sich Quad und Hexa nicht groß vom Preis unterscheiden, würd ich zu Hexa greifen.


----------



## DBGTKING (17. Februar 2011)

stimmt nur wegen einem anspruchvollem spiel würde es sicher jeder genau überlegen,und auch Red factionGurilla ist doch auch nicht so anspruchvoll oder?

Da ich in Zukunft wohl dann mehr oder weniger immer weniger Pc spiele kaufen möchte/will.Lohnt sichs ja  2 mal nicht für mich oder?(auf 6kerne umzusteigen)


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2011)

> Da ich in Zukunft wohl dann mehr oder weniger immer weniger Pc spiele kaufen möchte/will.Lohnt sichs ja 2 mal nicht für mich oder?(auf 6kerne umzusteigen)


Was die Zukunft so an Spielen bringt, kann noch keiner sagen. Auf jeden Fall stehen für dieses Jahr noch einige Top-Titel in den Startlöchern. Aber wenn du sagst, das du weniger kaufen willst, egal welche Spiele kommen, dann lohnt es sich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Supeq (3. März 2011)

Von was auf was willst du denn umsteigen?
Phenom IIX4 <->  PhenomIIX6 oder willst du von nem I7-9X0 auf nen i7-970/980?


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Ja würd ich schon an deiner stelle


Wegen zukunft


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

Wenn er schon einen Quad hat dann braucht er sicher nicht aufrüsten, am besten er würde mal sagen was er derzeit hat


Und für die Zukunft zu kaufen macht keinen Sinn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2011)

Wegen 1 - 2 Games würde ich keine neue CPU wegen 2 Kerne mehr kaufen. Hardware hat keine Zukunft, die ist zu schnelllebig um auf Vorrat zu kaufen.


----------



## DBGTKING (5. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt recht.also mein Pc steht auf der Beschreibung.Aber gut ich schreibe es euch trotzdem hier rein was ich habe.Also ich habe einen Sockel AM2 Board namens nforce 570 sli deluxe,2 gb ddr 2 800 mhz(2x1 gb),,einen atlohn 64 X2 4600+,eine Asus Nvidia 8800 GTX 768 MB GDDR 3,ein Targan 700 Watt Netzteil.EIne Samsung 500 GB Speicher.Reicht das als Info.Und nein ich habe imemr noch keine neuen Pc spiele gekauft.Auser ihr sagt Crysis 2 ohne DX11 ist sehr anspruchsvoll.Naja und  was empfielt ihr mir.Ich möchte hartes AA(SSAA) und alles auf max stellen können.Und mein Bildschirm ist ein 21,5 Zoll FUll HD Bildschirm.Habe ich noch eine angabe vergessen?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2011)

Da bist du hier im falschen Unterforum für eine Kaufberatung. 

Stell deine Frage am besten hier, und nenne den Jungs ein Kapital damit sie vernünftig arbeiten können. 

Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme


----------



## jurawi (8. Juli 2011)

einen hexa-core ?? dann braucsht du auch gleich ein neues board a la am3/am3+ ... mit der graka und einem hexa wirst du übrigens auch keine vorteile haben. am besten alles neu!


----------



## r|sen_ (8. Juli 2011)

Jo, würde auch eher sagen nen neuen Rechner kaufen, mit der Hütte wirste da nicht sooviel werden... 

"300 fahren wollen aber keinen Porsche kaufen wollen, jaja.. ^^"


----------



## DBGTKING (9. Juli 2011)

ihr habt recht und ich weis da würde alles limitieren.ICh warte aber lieber auf den sockel 2011 da habe ich dann wenigstens wieder einen gescheiten rechner,aber wieviel wohl der neue 6 Kerne kosten wird ist so ne frage warscheinlich wieder um die 900 euro was ich mir allerdings nicht holen werde oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Ich würde eher zu dem S 1155 greifen, der reicht für die meisten Zwecke mehr als aus und kostet deutlich weniger


----------



## DBGTKING (10. Juli 2011)

ja und du ratest mir nicht zu warten,weil ich die bessere leistung ja jetzt nicht gleich brauche ,ich möchte nach weihnachten komplett neuen Rechner zusammenstellen und nicht Jetzt.Mein Bruder wartet ja bis es einen Quad mit 3,6 ghz standardtackt hat.SOlange will er keinen neuen Pc kaufen es müssen 50 Prozent mehr leistung sein.Er hat auf dem pc nämlich 2x2,4 ghz (50 Prozent) = 4x3,6 ghz .Übertakten will er nicht er hat ja gesehen das ich fast meinen Prozessor kaputt gemacht hatte weil ich nicht übertakten kann.Ich muss wohl alles übertaktet haben anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.Dann sagt ihr dann lerne es doch zu übertakten das Problem ist ich möchte nur den Prozessor übertakten und nicht das Mainbaord oder den Arebitsspeicher.Und da auf dem Sockel 2011 ja auch ein Quad mit 3,6 ghz kommt warte ich auch auf ihn.Um ihn dann auf ca 4,2-4,4 zu Übertakten glaubt ihr das würde klappen denn dann wäre er besser für Ruse als ein 6 Kerner haha.


----------



## The_Rock (11. Juli 2011)

Taktraten sind nicht alles. Die heutigen Prozzies haben ne "effizientere" Architektur, drum würdest du auch mit niedrigerem Takt über 50% Mehrleistung haben. Aber hey, ich will dich zu nix überreden. Du weißt selbst ob/wann du ne neue CPU brauchst


----------



## jensi251 (11. Juli 2011)

Also wenn alles neu.
Aber "nur" für RUSE lohnt das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## DBGTKING (11. Juli 2011)

Ja ich rede ja nicht nur für ruse.Ich meine Mein COmputer macht ja sogar fast bei Crysis 2 auf niedrigstes fast schlapp.Das leigt halt an dem Prozeesor.Ich erwäne es nur kurz sonst wäre es ja ein Fail.Aber ich zocke halt auch Bad Company 2,GTA 4 usw was halt viel Prozessorleistung fressen würde.Darum dachte ich mir je neuer eine Achitektur desto mehr leistung dürfte ich haben bzw bekommen oder?


----------



## The_Rock (11. Juli 2011)

Hm, dachte eigentlich du hättest nen Quad Core (hat sich anfangs so angehört). Du hast aber nen Athlon X2? (also nen Dual Core)

Dazu noch einen der "älteren" Generation. Du würdest also auf den Quad Umstieg schon nen Riesensprung machen. Spiele wie Crysis 2 nutzen die 4 Kerne schon ganz gut aus (mein Q6600 hatte da vorm Übertakten bei 2.4 GHz auf allen Kernen über 90% Auslastung). Dazu sind heutige CPU-Architekturen mittlerweile schon ein ganzes Stück weiter als die alten.

Hier auf PCGH gabs vor einiger Zeit nen guten Sandy Bridge Test (wo auch andere -ältere- CPUs mit aufgelistet waren). Da hat man den Unterschied gut erkennen können.
Da ich den Test grad nicht finde, verlink ich mal auf nen anderen Test 
Test: Intel

Vor allem bei den minimum FPS gibts durchaus nen ordentlichen Schub.


----------



## DBGTKING (12. Juli 2011)

Ja du hast richtig gedacht und du hättest auch fast richtig gelegen,ich habe den am2 system,der von meinem bruder hat noch den s939 system.Er hat den x2 4800 mit 2,4 ghz und ich habe den x2 4600 mit 2,4 ghz.ANders als mein Bruder sieht es bei meinem Pc aber wo anders düster aus denn er hat 4 gb arbeitssepicher und ich habe nur 2 gb Arbeitsspeicher.Mein system ist warhaftig nicht mehr ihrgendwas übertragbar.Ich werde wohl kaum die in die Jahre gekommene 8800 gtx übernehmen.Glaubt ihr dieser pc ist als 2 pc zu gebrauchen.Weil bei lans wird ja wenn ich das spiel erstelle der 2pc doch entlasstet stimmt doch oder?


----------



## hd5870 (13. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke ein Umstieg ist nicht nötig, mit einem Quad ist man gut bedient.
Kann auch nur von mir reden, mit meinem 6600er erreiche ich im CPU Benchmark 20fps und mit der GPU knapp 50fps Avg, alles Max Details und 8xAA versteht sich, lässt sich auch ruckelfrei spielen.
Wie es allerdings mit einem Dual Core läuft, weiß ich nicht!

LG


----------



## NCphalon (13. Juli 2011)

Er hat aber keinen Quad 

Und ein neues Sys is in jedem Fall fällig für aktuelle Spiele^^


----------



## kinglsey (29. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem i5 2400? der hat ordentlich power und wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas länger zu den stärksten cpu´s gehören.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, der 2500K klingt gut


----------

